# Anyone downloading from torrent after ban??



## thekillinggunner (Aug 29, 2016)

Anyone??

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 29, 2016)

Why??


----------



## sygeek (Aug 29, 2016)

Yes

Sent from Prison


----------



## thekillinggunner (Aug 29, 2016)

Just wanted to know will indian govt catch me on downloading from torrent or I'm safe.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Aug 29, 2016)

I am sure there is already a thread going on discussing the govt. ban. Why not post there? No need to create a new thread.

Continue the discussion here: *forum.digit.in/random-news/198330-...-torrent-site-blocked-url-india-new-post.html


----------



## MrinalRoy (Aug 29, 2016)

Just use vpn and nobody can touch your hair...also as of now nobody got arrested and probably after kat owner got arrested and torrentz got shut down, our sly govt took them as a catalyst and put this law to scare people.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 29, 2016)

thekillinggunner said:


> Just wanted to know will indian govt catch me on downloading from torrent or I'm safe.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



You can pause downloading torrent for while wait for any arrest news. If it happens then stop, nothing happens then continue..
Till then you can use other ways to download torrent files or use file sharing sites for pirated stuff. JDownloader.


----------



## kunnusingh (Sep 1, 2016)

Downloading a torrent file is not illegal but downloading a copyright content without permission of owner is illegal like downloading a movie.

You can download torrent file of Linux Software, Open source software and many other software or video which is copyright free and not illegal.


----------

